# Wainwright's Wet vs Nature's Harvest Wet



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

More foody help please 

From what I can gather, Wainwrights is similar but lots cheaper. Nature's Harvest has the added benefit of glucosamine and chondroitin which was why I was going to swap from Natures Menu to Nature's Harvest...But Wainwrights has chicory root or something, and less rice.

I have also been considering adding a supplement for dog anyway, do you think I would still need to on Nature's Harvest as the amount in it will be tiny, or would I only need to add a supplement if I used Wainwrights?

Please can some of you lovely people tell me what you think of a typical example of the foods too? Apparently the feeding guide for Wainwrights is a load of rubbish though...

*Wainwright's Lamb and Rice (£1.95/kg)
*
*Ingredient(s): 
*
Fresh Lamb (min. 65%), Lamb Liver (min. 5%), Brown Rice (min. 5%), Minerals, Vitamins, Seaweed, Chicory Root. with Antioxidant EC Additives.

*Typical Analysis: 
*
Moisture 74.2%, Protein 11.2%, Oils and Fats 6.5%, Fibre 5.4%, Ash 3%, Calcium 0.52%, Phosphorus 0.43%, Vitamin A 1500iu/kg, Vitamin D3 150iu/kg, Vitamin E (a-tocopherol) 25iu/kg. Vitamin declaration is valid until best before date printed with batch number on side of pack.

*Feeding Guide (approximate per day)
*
Small Breeds (5-12kg): (Daily Feed in Trays) 1/4-1/3 tray;
Medium Breeds (12-25kg):.333/4 tray;
Large Breeds (25-45kg): 3/4-1 tray;
Giant Breeds (45-70kg): 1-2 trays.

*Nature's Harvest Lamb and Rice (£2.18/kg)
*
*Ingredient(s): 
*
Fresh Lamb (65%), Brown Rice (21%), Peas, Carrots, Herbs, Salmon Oil, Seaweed, Minerals, Vitamins, Glucosamine, Chondroitin.

*Typical Analysis:
*Moisture 73%, Protein 11%, Oils and Fats 7.5%, Fibre 1.8%, Ash 3%, Vitamin A 1500iu/kg, Vitamin D3 150iu/kg, Vitamin E 25iu/kg (as a-tocopherol).

*Feeding Guide (approximate per day)
*
Small Breeds 0-10kg: 0.25-0.75 Trays per day;
Medium Breeds (10-25kg): 0.75-1.5 Trays per day;
Large Breeds (25-40kg): 1.5-3 Trays per day.

*What do you think are the primary differences between these two? Which would you prefer to feed? What are EC Additives in the Wainwrights?*


----------



## Kinski (Apr 4, 2009)

Tinsley said:


> More foody help please
> 
> From what I can gather, Wainwrights is similar but lots cheaper. Nature's Harvest has the added benefit of glucosamine and chondroitin which was why I was going to swap from Natures Menu to Nature's Harvest...But Wainwrights has chicory root or something, and less rice.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't touch the Wainwrights only because they have ec additives in it, these could well be BHA and BHT both of which are thought to cause cancer.

Terri


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2010)

Pets at Home own brand dog food and cat food - product review


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

rona said:


> Pets at Home own brand dog food and cat food - product review


Does that show the EC thingies are OK..? I'm trying to stop a nosebleed so I've not read all of it, but is that what it shows as well?


----------



## dvnbiker (Dec 2, 2009)

I have swopped from Natures Harvest to Wainwrights for several reasons:

Cost - when you are feeding it completely to a medium sized dog the saving is quite a lot

Salmon Oil that is in Natures Harvest my youngster doesnt seem to agree with 

Better range of flavours and very easy to get hold of 

My youngster has now been on it for a month, she weighs about 14kg and gets a tray a day and doesnt appear to have lost or gained weight, but is looking really good on it.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2010)

Seems to be
A lot of very good foods seem to be the same, even organic foods


----------



## hyper Springer (Jan 8, 2010)

I was feeding nature diet but changed to naturs harvest due the fact it has chondroitin etc in it....

it also looked and smealt nicer than the ND a lot more Moist 

The boy wonder ( 9 month old ESS) now has 100gms of orijen for breaky and 1tub of NH for tea and he thriving on it:thumbup:

For lunch snack he has fishmonger seafood for dogs treats or occasional pigs ear...so he aint getting any e numbers


----------



## dvnbiker (Dec 2, 2009)

I have looked on the box of the adult wainwrights I have at home and it makes no mention of ec additives but does mention tocapherals whatever that happens to be


----------



## Mama Sass (Sep 8, 2009)

I have fed Basil on Wainwrights for the past few weeks after trying so many different foods because he has a sensitive tummy.

Since being on Wainwrights he has never looked back...he is generally much less hyper and he is gaining weight brilliantly now.A big plus is that he loves it - at one point he went without food for four days because he didn't like what we were giving him, and as he is only a pup this was not good!! 

I cannot comment on the additives but as far as I am aware the tocpheral is a vitamin E supplement. 

In my opinion it is one of the better foods especially for those with sensitive tums, and for us it is a relief that he is eating something. At least it isn't a really terrible junk food - there are far worse foods out there to give your dog.

Basil has dry in the morning and some of the wet in the evening.


----------



## Maz&Oozy (Mar 29, 2010)

My lad has the WainWright trays Turkey and Rice and the matching Kibble, he loves the food, I also use the kibble for training, he looks and is healthy, good coat and filled out a bit which vet was pleased about, it also settled his tum, so im :thumbup: for it.


----------



## GemCheri (Aug 18, 2009)

Lolah is on wainwrights puppy trays mixed with puppy complete large breed and does fantastic on it , she was on nature diet and wainwrights biscuits and i feel she is better on the wainwrights wet/dry mixed and lolah enjoys it more. Everyone comments on how good her coat is and i feel she is growing at a good rate.:thumbup:


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Thanks guys 

In the end I went for the Nature's Harvest just because I couldn't get the type of answer that I wanted from [email protected] about Wainwrights. They wouldn't really answer my question, not sure if they knew what I meant really but we have gone for NH for now, the glucosamine and chondroitin is probably good to have in there, but I will definitely bear Wainwrights in mind next time/in the future :thumbup:


----------

